
Tesla rival Faraday gets one step closer to building electric cars in Vallejo - nwrk
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-faraday-vallejo-20160531-snap-story.html
======
Mchl
So...

Tesla and Faraday are in electric car business now... It seems to me Siemens
should look into this market as well

